# Club Visitors



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Are there many clubs in Southern Ontario who let non members shoot as guests sometimes, if so can you let me know.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

We do at Durham Archers. Just have to come with one of us members and throw down a $10 administrative fee.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Bit far Johnny but good to know thanks.


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

We do too. Peel archery, Brampton, ON.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

York County Bowmen, you can be my guest


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good to know guys, thanks.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Well you did ask if any in Southern Ontario. We are in Southern Ontario


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> Well you did ask if any in Southern Ontario. We are in Southern Ontario


You don't even have proper roads out there do you


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Our Oxen and Donkeys travel them quite well...thank you very much. And I just put the winter hooves on mine so we can get into club anytime


----------



## Dover Rod Gun (Jan 25, 2014)

Dover Rod and Gun Club in Southwestern Ontario. Guest always welcome.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Brockley in Hamilton... link severed to comply w rules re links to non-sponsors... 

h ttp://www.brockleyarcheryclub.com/#!price-list/c15i0

Contact imcabby here on AT.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

East Elgin does.


----------



## RJ1964 (Dec 2, 2014)

The Ontario Centre for Classical sport Mississauga


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Addicted archery has mostly guests, we re in Napanee ontario
We have been going strong for 6 years


----------

